# Esp eclipse 7 string



## subzero (Feb 4, 2010)

so i was sitting here earlier and seen this lacuna coil vid on mtv2 and i was like hmm is that a 7 string eclipse? turns out it was i know esp did a custom shop 7 string esclipse before but i wonder will they branch it out to the ltd range, cause i jump one of them straight away!

View attachment 7 string esp.bmp


----------



## loktide (Feb 4, 2010)

there was a Edwards LP7 prototype a few weeks ago on ebay:



> here are the pics from the auction so you don't have to click your way through on the first page



i actually pulled the trigger on that, but the guitar was just returned to the sender as "address unknown". i'm fucking pissed since the address i gave the seller was 100% accurate 

i'm now in the middle of sorting things out. hopefully i'll still be able to get it 

</end of thread hijack>


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Kimling (Feb 4, 2010)

loktide said:


> there was a Edwards LP7 prototype a few weeks ago on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May I ask what you had to pay for that sucker?


----------



## loktide (Feb 4, 2010)

Kimling said:


> May I ask what you had to pay for that sucker?



approx 980 euro including shipping . i hope they'll ship it again


----------



## powergroover (Feb 4, 2010)

is this the lacuna 7's ???
found it in esp site


----------



## loktide (Feb 4, 2010)

powergroover said:


> is this the lacuna 7's ???
> found it in esp site



wow


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 4, 2010)

powergroover said:


> is this the lacuna 7's ???
> found it in esp site



Yep that's the one, they've been using them live since last autumn I think one of them has a black/grey one too (EDIT:it's here! http://www.espguitars.com/images/gallery/10/ec7-pizza.jpg) seeing as Lacuna Coil are quite a commercial band these days I'm hoping they get a sig model announced just in time for Musikmesse.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 4, 2010)

The white one is a beauty, although I'm not crazy about the inlay. But it does have a cool "Buckethead sig. " vibe going for it.


----------



## Kimling (Feb 4, 2010)

loktide said:


> approx 980 euro including shipping . i hope they'll ship it again



And when you grow tired of it, you'll give it to me, right?


----------



## loktide (Feb 4, 2010)

Kimling said:


> And when you grow tired of it, you'll give it to me, right?



i have to get it first 


but.... 






NO


----------



## TMM (Feb 4, 2010)

You had to ask? I think that stupid teddy bear inlay would give that away.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 4, 2010)

that looks to be a 27" scale, just eyeballing it...if they throw 2 more frets on that thing and make an LTD version, i'll be peddling my ass on the street to get one

also, i'm betting that inlay is a mouse head, seeing as he goes by Maus


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 4, 2010)

Not a big single cut fan however I have to say that looks killer 

[another guitar Carvin will never make damn it haha a CS7]


----------



## Bleak (Feb 4, 2010)

As much as I dislike EMG's, I'd still hit that.

Very cool guitar, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Haunted (Feb 4, 2010)

Just sold my ESP eclipse II last week
If it was an 27" scale 7 string I would never let her go
these are killer!! I want the white one!


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2010)

Not crazy about all white or teddy bear metal.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 4, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> that looks to be a 27" scale, just eyeballing it...if they throw 2 more frets on that thing and make an LTD version, i'll be peddling my ass on the street to get one
> 
> also, i'm betting that inlay is a mouse head, seeing as he goes by Maus



Its 25.5" which is interesting considering they use 27" stef b-7's. And yes it is a mouse head. When we opened for Lacuna Coil and All That Remains in October I got to talk with Maus a bit about the guitar backstage before they went on and I showed him my Custom ESP. Nice guy. Sick Customs those guys have. Oh, and Cristina is hot. I talked with her too.


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 4, 2010)

It looks like something buckethead would play.


----------



## IDLE (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG I WANT THAT!

I NEED THAT!


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 5, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Its 25.5" which is interesting considering they use 27" stef b-7's. And yes it is a mouse head. When we opened for Lacuna Coil and All That Remains in October I got to talk with Maus a bit about the guitar backstage before they went on and I showed him my Custom ESP. Nice guy. Sick Customs those guys have. Oh, and Cristina is hot. I talked with her too.



damnation! i REALLY like my extended scales...though it's clearly not a production guitar yet anyways, so it's not actually an issue...and once upon a time, weren't they using the SC-607 and a SC-607B? shame more guitars haven't had that option, same exact thing but with a different scale length


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 5, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> damnation! i REALLY like my extended scales...though it's clearly not a production guitar yet anyways, so it's not actually an issue...and once upon a time, weren't they using the SC-607 and a SC-607B? shame more guitars haven't had that option, same exact thing but with a different scale length





In their rig they have their customs, two b-7's and few ltd models. He said they never use the ltd 7s and he doesnt even know why they bring em on tour. Live they used the customs then mid set switched to the b-7s. they had just gotten their customs that week so maybe they were still testing out what works better in a live situation.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 5, 2010)

that's cool...and i'm jealous of them...but i was just referring to back before they were getting fancy ESP/custom models and had the "free LTDs, and that's it'" endorsement package before they got big, like back on Comalies and before


----------



## Kapee (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the Kuisma's Eclipse 7. He plays in finnish band called Mokoma


----------



## rikwebb (Feb 5, 2010)

That black eclipse in the post above is nice. Would love a Eclipse 7.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 5, 2010)

OH GOD DAMN IT. I had to be such a smarty pants and post a thread about that white Eclipse!

Okay, whoever told me my post was a re-post in the death metal chicken thread: Please feel free to flame me 

I'm searching before I post shit, ALWAYS.

Lesson Learnt.

/mybad.


----------

